# Identity Needed Please



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Can you please help me identify this fish. It is about 6" long


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like it could be a Malawi Hawk aka Aristochromis christyi. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=994
--
Paul


----------



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

*I need it gone*

Thanks I think you're right by the pics I've seen searching after your input. I need to remove it from my tank and it will be much easier knowing what it is. Thanks again for the help.
If you know anybody that would be interested please let me know it's a really nice docile fish. It's between 6 and 7 inches and very healthy. I'd be glad to trade it for an African Peacock or something that will coexist in a male peacock tank.


----------



## lilnick87 (Nov 4, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Looks like it could be a Malawi Hawk aka Aristochromis christyi.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=994
> --
> Paul


its looks to b that but female. and the other one is a ndiwie fire hap.aka super red empress.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Sheff said:


> Can you please help me identify this fish. It is about 6" long


This is definitely a female Buccochromis - as to which one - could be Nototaneia, or rhoadesii.

Where did you get her from?

This is definitely not an Aristochromis Christyi female.

Steve


----------

